# Child Perfume or Baby Love from Fred Segal



## Mateo03 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm trying to find this perfume for my girlfriend for Valentine's Day ... I can't find anything online about it, tried calling Fred Segal, but no answer ... I was told that it is called "Baby Love" but I can only find anything about "Child".  Any help would be great, I've come to lady's message board, so you can see I've run out of options... Any info, please e-mail me [email protected] and I'll bookmark my post ...

  	Thanks in advance and hope all you ladies have a great Valentine's Day!!!


----------

